# Home-made waterfall. Have you ever?



## chaossplit (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got an idea, to make a home-made waterfall, like the exo terra ones but bigger and with a flat back.

My theory is that all I need is a reservoir, a shallow tray, a pipe and a pump. I'm planning use a fish tank filter sat in the reservoir with an air pump to move the water through a pipe up the back of the fall, thus trickling over the top and down the rock face into a a shallow tray that sits over the reservoir (connected with a meshed hole, to prevent drowning) and so the cycle continues.

I'm thinking this is going to turn out to be more complicated than it sounds so I was wondering if anyone had attempted this before and had any advice or tips?

Thanks!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's very easy to add a waterfall into a terrarium, here's a guide to a setup I did for a customer a few years ago that incorporates a small waterfall: www.pollywog.co.uk: Articles: Terrarium Setup.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i made one it was easy and cheap i built the waterfall out of polystyrene, grout, sand and cerment and g4 pond sealer, i brought a £10 water pump and a tube that fits to the pump drilled a hole through the top of the waterfall stuck the tube through the other end attached to the pump, sat the pump in a plastic tray, filled with water and job done.


----------



## chaossplit (Mar 9, 2009)

Awsome thanks for the advice guys, it looks like it shouldnt be too hard after all!


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

i bought a small pump from a garden centre, placed this in a small tank, made the tubing and mains wire go behind the background, the mains out the top and plugged in and the tubing i poked out from half way up the background, the water then flowed down and back into the dish. i then placed a mesh over the top and fixed it on using glue, just to stop any animals drowning. the dish was hidden because substrate was spread all around it.


----------

